# New Stock - Pharma Grade Growth Hormone



## Dannie (Nov 8, 2013)

*We have recently added high quality 4 pharmacy grade HGH to **our stock list.
*
Norditropin Simplex 10 mg (30 iu)


Omnitrope Somatropin 10 mg (30 iu)


Saizen Clickeasy Somatropin 8 mg 1 Flakon (24 iu)


Pfizer Genotropin 36 iu (12 mg)


*We guarantee delivery to the USA and UK with fast and safe shipping.
*
http://www.steelgear.net


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 8, 2013)

*nice,i can say this is BEST OF THE BEST! NO WAY YOU CAN GET BETTER HGH ON THE WORLD!* *AND PRICES ARE GOOD!*


----------

